# Wer kennt elaso? ( elaso.de )



## rennbesen (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Da ich schon schlechte erfahrungen im internet gemacht habe, hätte ich folgende frage an euch:
 Wer kennt den onlineshop elaso.de und wer hat evtl schon mal was bestellt? Ich habe mir die AGB´s dieser seite schon durchgelesen und kann auch bisher keinen fehler erkennen, aber trau mir irgendwie doch nichts zu bestellen, da alles per vorkasse bezahlt werden muß.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand seine erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.

Danke!!!!


----------



## Immo (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

In diesem Forum ist der Name  noch nicht gefallen. Aber google doch mal nach elaso.de 

Viele Treffer gibt es nicht. Überspringt man die Werbetreffer,  findet man das hier:  

http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/23292-elaso-de.html

das liest sich nicht berauschend

PS: Die AGBs nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig, was das Verhalten im realen Bestellverkehr betrifft...


----------



## rennbesen (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ok Danke für die iNFO; dann werd ich mal lieber die finger davon lassen. Gut das es solche foren gibt.

Danke und schönes WE noch!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/23292-elaso-de-2.html#post873915


----------



## manfred (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Per Vorkasse wurde vor über vier Wochen eine Bestellung ausgelöst. Der Zahlungseingang wurde nach zwei Tagen bestätigt. Nachfragen per Telefon sind nicht möglich, da die Leitung ständig besetzt ist (oder von der Telekom schon abgeschaltet?). Per Mail gibt es keine Antwort auf eine Lieferbestätigung. Ich habe per Fax um eine Verbindliche Zusage der Lieferung gebeten und auch keine Antwort erhalten. Per Post wurde die Geschäftsführerin angeschrieben und gebeten den Termin zu nennen, da das Produkt sofort ab Lager verfügbar sein sollte, oder das Geld zurück zu überweisen. Auch hier gibt es keine Antwort. Nun geht der Vorgang zum Rechtsanwalt. Ich vermute, das Unternehmen ist insolvent und wird nicht mehr beliefert und lebt von den Vorkasseüberweisungen der "Dummen" wie ich.


----------



## pontresina (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo! Der Shop hat am 16.11.2006 in Dresden Insolvenz angemeldet. Zahlungen per Nachnahme sind nicht mehr möglich. Warum das so ist, scheint klar...

Habe beim Googlen einen Link auf den Insolvenzverwalter(in) gefunden:

http://www.rws-verlag.de/indat/2006/verw/walterna.htm

Hoffe, das hilft anderen weiter! Alles Gute!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Juli 2007)

*Elaso GmbH vs. Elaso Versand GmbH*

Hallo zusammen!

Das Shopsystem wird nicht von der Elaso GmbH, sondern von der Elaso *Versand* GmbH betrieben. Diese GmbH ist also wohl nicht von der Insolvenz betroffen, ich würde da allerdings keine Vorkassezahlungen leisten ... 

Mir wird nicht klar ob Elaso Händler oder "über Elaso" Vermittler der Waren ist und mit wem ich letztendlich einen Kaufvertrag schließe. Produktbeschreibungen (!) wie "Nokia 5700 o2 Grün" geben kaum einen Hinweis auf das angebotene Produkt. Es werden Kundenkarten, Ratenzahlungen und Kredite angeboten ohne das Elaso mal "Butter bei die Fische" gibt. Für mich hört sich alles sehr verwaschen und unkonkret an, so als ob der Betreiber sich nicht über seine eigenen Angebote im klaren ist. Ich halte das ganze Konzept für fragwürdig. 

*kopfschüttelnd*
Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

habe auch einen erfahrungsbericht.

habe bei elaso einen niedrigpreisigen artikel bestellt und erst nach der überweisung die recht negativen erfahrungsberichte gelesen.

im kundenbereich war meine bestellung komischerweise nicht verzeichnet. habe dann eine mail mit liefverzeitanfrage geschickt. der maileingang wurde sofort bestätigt mit der aussage, meine anfrage würde in kürze beantwortet werden. wurde sie aber nicht. das spielchen habe ich dann 3 mal gemacht.

in der 4 mail habe ich eine frist zur lieferung oder rücküberweisung gesetzt und nach fristlosem ablauf eine betrugsanzeige angedroht.

2 stunden später die erste mail über den zahlungseingang (nach 4 wochen) kurz danch mail mit der versandbestätigung und noch eine mail, dass mene bestellung versehentlich als nicht bezahlt gekennzeichnet wurde. das ganze wäre natürlich eine ausnahme und keine methode. dies hatte icdh nämöich noch in meiner letzten mail erwähnt.

also ist es doch methode und erst kurz bevor es eng wird, reagiert man bei elaso.

[...]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Liebe Leute,
[...]. Ich warte seit zwei Wochen auf meine Ware und habe nun mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Die Telefonnummer ist ständig besetzt und eine Antwort auf die E-mail´s bekommt man auch nicht. Die Anzeige ziehe ich durch aber für 40Euro zum Anwalt gehen ist wohl etwas blöd. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und die drohnung reicht. [...]


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

elaso ist eindeutig eine [ edit] firma ,ich habe auf Vorkasse ein defektes Grät erhalten.
Versuche seit Wochen das umzutauschen , natürlich erfolglos.

[edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> [...]. Ich warte seit zwei Wochen auf meine Ware und habe nun mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Die Telefonnummer ist ständig besetzt und eine Antwort auf die E-mail´s bekommt man auch nicht. Die Anzeige ziehe ich durch aber für 40Euro zum Anwalt gehen ist wohl etwas blöd. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und die drohnung reicht. [...]



Warum zum Anwalt,Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei kostet nichts .


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ,Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei kostet nichts .


und  bringt nichts


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Habe 2 Digitalkameras bestellt- elaso schickte Bestell - und  Zahhlungseingangsbestätigung, aber keine Ware. Auf Mails meinerseits wurde angänglich geantwortet und Hinhaltetaktik geübt, dann wurde gar nicht mehr geantwortet- habe nach 1 Monat mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht- prompt ein Anruf UND ein Mail, daß Ware nicht lieferbar..... Kann nur hoffen´, daß Geldzurückaktion schneller geht!


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Interessant ist, dass auf  Preisvergleichsseiten wie z.B idealo.at 
Produkte von elaso.de  nicht mehr auftauchen.  Googelt man danach, stehen  Treffer  noch im Googlecache 
Auf der idealo.at ist es mir aber nicht gelungen auch nur ein einziges Produkt zu finden, das von elaso.de angeboten wird.
Sehr seltsam ...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo Leute !
Finger weg von elaso,habe dort auch bestellt und keine Antwort auf mails bekommen und die Telefonnummer ist auch zwecklos anzurufen. Ich haben denen ein Ultimatum gestellt und wenn das Geld nicht bis dahin zurück ist gehe ich zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Bin auch ein gehörnter! Warte seit 28.07.2007 auf meinen Monitor, nichts! Geld überwiesen, Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten, seit dem Funkstille! Ich habe denen eine 14 Tage Frist gesetzt, in der der Monitor hier eintreffen sollte! Hier der Text der von mir verfasst, und an elaso.de gesendet wurde: 



> Hallo!
> Ich habe am 28.07.2007 den Monitor L226WTQ-SF bei  Ihnen bestellt.
> 
> Rechnung: XXXXXX
> ...



Mal sehen, obs was wird ansonsten, steht ja oben was kommt....

Gruss


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

auch in dem andern Forum geht es munter weiter mit den Klagen über nicht gelieferte Waren 
und völlige "Kontaktlosigkeit" 
http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/23292-elaso-de-3.html


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich nochmal...

Hat jemand eine Homepage die eine art "Blacklist" hat wo unseriöse Onlineshops aufgeführt sind?

Gruss


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich nochmal...



welcher Ich?  hier posten lauter unregistrierte Ichs...



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Homepage die eine art "Blacklist" hat wo unseriöse Onlineshops aufgeführt sind?


Selbst wenn es sie gäbe, dürfte sie hier nicht gepostet werden, da es zu erheblichen rechtlichen 
Problemen führen könnte


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

ich habe sogar ein ganzes Notebook für über 1000 € bestellt und war so blöd mich vorher nicht über elaso.de zu informieren...

Jetzt steh ich da... ich habe drei Telefonnummern und habe alle 3 probiert. Es geht keiner ran!

Ich glaube wir erhalten deswegen keine Antworten per Email weil die Firma einfach Urlaub macht oder ganz verschwunden ist...


----------



## westi (9 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo Leute,

da schliesse ich mich an! Habe nach Zahlungsbstätigung von elaso auch nichts mehr gehört, weder Ware bekommen noch ist telefonischer Kontakt möglich! 

Aber Betrugsanzeige stelle ich! Und je mehr Betrugsanzeigen gestellt werden, umso schneller ist die Firma zu! Also ran und Anzeige erstatten!!!

[......]
Gruss aus München
Westi

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Susi (16 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Von einer Geschäftsverbindung ist abzuraten. Erst nach 6 Wochen Geld
zurück, da Fernseher immerhin 936,00 Euro nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Unregistriert - Paul (17 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

ALLES [edit] !

Ich habe auch erst NACH der Überweisung für einen "super-billigen" Artikel (Nikon D40 Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera) die Kundenrezensionen gelesen, weil auch mein Artikel unbegründet "storniert" wurde. 

Daraufhin wiedermal (!) ein paar E-Mails, die natürlich alle unbeantwortet blieben.

ABER JETZT:
==========
Habe ein Fax mit meiner Tel.-Nr. geschickt, wo ich mich verwundert über diese Stornierung zeige und um BALDIGE Antwort bitte. 1,5 Stunden später kommt ein Anruf von einer Elaso-Dame:

Elaso: Guten Tag, sie haben uns ein Fax geschrieben wegen ihrer Bestellung.
Ich: Richtig (mit entsprechendem Tonfall).
Elaso: Ja, ähm...ich habe da mal reingeguckt und der Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar 
Ich: Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Wie geht es weiter? (gedacht: ach nee, wiiiiiiirklich?!?!?!?)
Elaso: Ja, sie müssen eine E-Mail mit Bankdaten an uns richten - über Support.
Ich: Gerade, vor 2 Minuten getan.
Elaso: Moment, ich schaue nach...........aaaah ja, wir haben sie erhalten.
Ich: Und wie verfahren wir jetzt weiter?
Elaso: Ja....nun....ich drucke es....ähem......aus und gebe es zur Buchhaltung.
Ich: Aha. Und was heißt das für mich?
Elaso: Ja......ähem.....nun........!
Ich: [unterbreche] wann bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
Elaso: Nun....ich bin ja jetzt vom Kundenservice...ich weiß es nicht. Das macht die Buchhandlung.
Ich: Schön und gut. Aber wann erhalte ich mein Geld zurück?
Elaso: Nun....hmm.....ich denke.......ja.......so mind. 1 Woche müssen sie schon warten.
Ich: Ok, können Sie mir hierzu eine Bestätigungs-Mail zusenden.
Elaso: Iiiiiiiiiich????
Ich: Ja, Sie.
Elaso: Dass ich das ausdrucke?
Ich: Ja, und dass sie das an die Buchhaltung geben und mir das Geld überwiesen wird.
Elaso: Nun...kann ich machen. 
Ich: Es geht mir um die Aussage, dass "sie mir das Geld wieder rücküberweisen".
Elaso: Ja, gut, mach ich.
Ich: Vielen Dank. Schönen Tag.
Elaso: Ja, danke!

Und nun sind wir so verblieben. Ich hoffe ja bloß, dass das stimmt, sonst fahr ich die Scheiß-Strecke nach Bautzen und zerlege den Laden......! Abwarten!


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert - Paul schrieb:


> 1,5 Stunden später kommt ein Anruf von einer Elaso-Dame:


erstaunlich, also scheint  doch noch ein Telefon zu existieren. Alle anderen Poster berichten darüber, 
dass niemand an´s Telefon geht. Vielleicht hat sie von der Telefonzelle aus angerufen.. 
War denn eine  Rufnummer angezeigt?


----------



## JaRP59 (18 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich hatte am 30.07.07 einen Schwenkarm von Volgels VFW 432 = 139,85EUR bestellt und per Direktüberweisung bestätigt.
Ich stellte ziemlich schnell fest, dass die Firma faul ist und startete meinerseits den Widerruf!
Mein Problem ich hatte schon überwiesen!
Also stellte ich meine Bankkontodaten zur Verfügung!
Etliche Mails schrieb ich an elaso keine Reaktion!
Ich warte immer noch auf mein Geld und überlege ob ich das ganze an ein Inkasso-Büro übergebe.

Kennt sich einer mit dieser Seite aus oder hat Erfahrungswerte ob es klappt?

[noparse]http://inkasso-sofort.de/[/noparse]

Es gibt ein "Anwaltliches Mahnschreiben" und ein "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren"!
Problem: Dies funktioniert alles nur wenn elaso keine Insolvenz angemeldet hat.


----------



## Raimund (18 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



JaRP59 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich warte immer noch auf mein Geld und überlege ob ich das ganze an ein Inkasso-Büro übergebe.
> ...



Vielleicht gehts auch ohne Inkassobüro:

http://www.amtsgericht-ingolstadt.de/pdfdokumente/Mahnverfahren.pdf

MfG
Raimund


----------



## JaRP59 (18 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Bei 
[noparse]http://www.optimahn.de/[/noparse]
bezahlt man aber auch Geld dafür das ein Schreiben fertig gemacht wird, dass einem selber zugesandt wird, dass man dann an den Schuldner schickt!
Zweites Problem es tritt kein Anwalt für einen selber ein, das würde auf mich etwas unseriös wirken, wenn ich der Schuldner wäre (was natürlich rein rechtlich nicht ist).

Aber sonst danke für den Tipp. Trotzdem sehr hilfreich.

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Nachdem ich ein Fax verschickt hatte und nochmals gedroht hatte einen Anwalt einzuschalten bekam ich zwei Tage später eine E-Mail, dass das Geld im Zulauf sei. Was soll ich sagen, drei Tage später hatte ich das Geld endlich.
Nie wieder Elaso!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ein Fax verschickt hatte und nochmals gedroht hatte einen Anwalt einzuschalten bekam ich zwei Tage später eine E-Mail, dass das Geld im Zulauf sei. Was soll ich sagen, drei Tage später hatte ich das Geld endlich.
> Nie wieder Elaso!



Das lässt allerdings hoffen! Hab denen auch soeben ein Fax geschickt und warte nun was passiert. Warte auch seit 2 Wochen auf mein Geld nachdem der Auftrag storniert wurde weil es den Artikel angeblich nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo Leute,

habe dasselbe Problem wie viele andere auch...
Warte seit gut 3 Wochen, dass meine Bestellung (die plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar war) storniert und das Geld zurückgezahlt wird. Am Telefon ist keiner erreichbar, auf Support-eMails reagiert keiner und eine schriftliche Forderung mit Fristsetzung von 2 Wochen auch nicht.
Es folgt die letzte ausßergerichtliche Mahnung, einer Sammelklage schließe ich mich gern an.
Zur Info, die Fa. Elaso GmbH (nicht Elaso Versand GmbH!!!) ist seit Ende letzten Jahres insolvent - ohne Worte...
Für Fragen und Infos gern auch per eMail: ****@gmx.net

Greetz
Andy


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> einer Sammelklage schließe ich mich gern an.



[tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on]*In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage* [tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus off]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Wir sind auch völlig entsetzt von elaso. Haben schon schlaflose Nächte gehabt. Haben vor 5 Wochen eine Kamera per Vorkasse bezahlt, die sofort lieferbar sein sollte. 2 Tage später kam eine Mail, dass die Kamera nicht lieferbar ist und seitdem war kein rankommen mehr an diese Firma. An`s Telefon ging nie jemand ran und wir haben uns die Finger wund gewählt. Faxe und E-Mails wurden konsequent ignoriert. Letzte Woche haben wir nochmal ein Fax, eine E-Mail und ein Einschreiben losgeschickt. Dabei haben wir eine Frist (bis Mitte dieser Woche) gesetzt. Sollte Elsaso bis dahin das Geld nicht zurück überwiesen haben würden wir gerichtliche Schritte einleiten und eine Strafanzeige schalten. Siehe da, gestern kam eine Mail von elaso (die unseriös gewirkt hat) mit der Info, dass das Geld überwiesen wurde und heute war es tatsächlich drauf. Ich kann es kaum glauben. Eins steht fest: NIE WIEDER ELASO!!!


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Haben vor 5 Wochen eine Kamera per Vorkasse bezahlt, die sofort lieferbar sein sollte.


mal ne Frage: wie bist du denn auf die gekommen?  Auf den Preisvergleichsseiten tauchen 
die, soweit bekannt, nicht mehr auf. 


			
				elaso.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger Hinweis:
> Da wir uns seit einigen Wochen mit tausenden von Spam-EMails rumschlagen, leisten wir ab sofort nurnoch Support über unser Support-Formular.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis. Vielen Dank.


Ob das Beschwerdemails sind?


----------



## Bigmac (28 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Habe am 3.8.07 digitale Camera bestellt und bezahlt, bis heute trotz mehrmaligen Reklamieren, keine Antwort erhalten. Firma ist telefonisch nicht erreichbar. Warnung Betrugsverdacht liegt nahe.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Bigmac schrieb:


> Habe am 3.8.07 digitale Camera bestellt und bezahlt,.


Noch mal dieselbe Frage:  wie ist der Kontakt zustandekommen, bzw wodurch
 bist  du auf den Laden aufmerksam geworden?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Wir sind über billiger.de auf elaso gekommen (wir sind das mit der Digicam vor 5 Wochen). Die waren irgendwie 10,- Euro günstiger als die anderen Firmen und wir sind darauf reingefallen. Habe an billiger.de auch `ne Mail geschrieben, da die bei elaso als Partner angegeben werden. Habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Wir haben übrigens bei allen Telefonnummern, die wir von elaso im Internet rausgefunden haben, zigfach angerufen und haben niemanden erreicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> An`s Telefon ging nie jemand ran und wir haben uns die Finger wund gewählt. Faxe und E-Mails wurden konsequent ignoriert. Letzte Woche haben wir nochmal ein Fax, eine E-Mail und ein Einschreiben losgeschickt.!



An welche Adresse ist das Einschreiben gegangen? Hab auch schon alles versucht, auch per Fax und Anzeige läuft schon aber ich bekomme mein Geld nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir sind über billiger.de auf elaso gekommen (wir sind das mit der Digicam vor 5 Wochen). Die waren irgendwie 10,- Euro günstiger als die anderen Firmen und wir sind darauf reingefallen.


Das sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass niemand was zu verschenken hat. Die Preisvergleicher prüfen nicht die Seriosität der Anbieter. 
Klare Lehre daraus ist, sich *vorher* über ein Unternehmen zu informieren, insbesondere bei "Schnäppchen" und  *ganz besonders bei Vorkasse*.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir sind über billiger.de auf elaso gekommen (wir sind das mit der Digicam vor 5 Wochen.


hab mal stichpunktartig Preise abgefragt (bei hunderten von  Digicams ist das kaum  anders möglich) elaso ist mir nicht ein einziges Mal untergekommen.

außerdem gibt es auch andere Kriterien als nur  nach dem billigsten sortiert  anzeigen zu lassen 
z.B Vertrauensgarantie...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Da habt ihr alle natürlich recht. Unsere Kamera gab es nur noch in ganz wenigen shops, da sie von CANON nicht mehr produziert wird und wir waren froh, dass wir bei elaso noch so ein Exemplar erwischt haben, welches zu einem fairen Preis und dazu noch sofort lieferbar war. Bei den shops unseres Vertrauens war die Kamera bereits ausverkauft. Wir haben da ganz schnell zugeschlagen, ohne vorher mal Auskünfte einzuholen. Daraus haben wir jetzt definitiv gelernt. Das passiert uns hoffentlich nie wieder. Wir haben das Einschreiben übrigens an die Schäfferstraße geschickt. Diese Adresse wird doch momentan noch bei Elaso angegeben. Bei uns hat`s - zum Glück - geklappt.


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

wer noch Fragen zu elaso.de  hat
http://www.ciao.de/elaso_de__2662314


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Elaso ist eine [.........]
Ich wollte mich nur erkundigen, ob hier jemand Elaso schon angezeigt hat. Ich wurde nämlich auch um 60 € [...........] und würde gerne eine Aktion starten bei der alle [...........] unter einem Aktenzeichen die Anzeige aufgeben. Denn dadurch wird der Geldschaden höher und dadurch bringen wir eine Massenklage durch. Ich habe mich bei der Poliziei erkundigt. Wir haben nur diese Möglichkeit. Also hat hier schon jemand eine Anzeige aufgegeben und wenn ja unter welchem Aktenzeichen?

_Drei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

werde mich die Tage melden wegen Aktenzeichen. Hab ne Anzeige bei der Polizei gestartet. Muss dort nochmal anrufen, geb euch dann bescheid.


----------



## blowfish (6 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> würde gerne eine Aktion starten bei der alle [...........] unter einem Aktenzeichen die Anzeige aufgeben. Massenklage durch.


[wie nennt sich doch gleich die Gebetsmühle] Massenklage, Sammelklage ist eine Hammelplage. Das gibt es nicht im deutschen Recht [Gebetsmühle off]
Jeder ist selbst für eine Anzeige gefordert und muss auch selbst dafür aufkommen (Anwaltskosten und anderes) kann er ja, wenn der Prozess gewonnen wird wieder zurückverlangen. Falls der Verlierer nicht Insolvent ist.


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Es gibt einen Thread, der das ausführlich erklärt, nur liest den niemand, bevor er mal
 wieder eine Hammelplage startet. Frühestens wenn er mit der Nase drauf gestoßen wird.
 Muß mal  checken wie oft der Link schon gepostet wurde.. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Habe ein Handy für 185 Euro bei elaso.de bestellt und sofort per Vorkasse bezahlt, ebenfalls ohne zuvor die Shop-Bewertungen bei billiger.de gelesen zu haben! Nach 3 Wochen ohne Lieferung habe ich telefonisch nachgefragt und erfahren, dass das Gerät nicht mehr geliefert werden könnte (der Grosshändler sei schuld!). Ich habe um sofortige Rücküberweisung gebeten, nach weiteren 2 Wochen mehrere emails gesendet und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht, ohne Erfolg. Über die von elaso angegebene Telefonnummer (01805) war niemand mehr zu erreichen! Letztlich habe ich wütend auf einen Anrufbeantworter ( auf eine dieser Nummern aus diesem Forum hier, weiss leider nicht mehr welche: 03591 / 272509,
03591 / 532784, 03591 / 531015) gesprochen und dann hat jemand abgehoben, freundlich getan und mir mitgeteilt, man habe offensichtlich die letzten Ziffern meiner Kontonummer vertauscht (Hahaha). Das Geld wurde dann tatsächlich überwiesen!
Also: Unseriöser Laden, Finger weg!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



JaRP59 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal alle Infos die ich bekommen habe zusammen getragen!



_Fullquote gekürzt modaction_

Unter der Telefonnummer 03591/531015 erreicht man einen Herrn [ edit]  der
nach der Bestellnummer fragt und dem man (falls noch nicht geschehen) die Bankverbindung mitteilen kann.

Tipp: Da sehr oft besetzt sollte man vom Handy aus anrufen, man wird automatisch benachrichtigt wenn die Leitung wieder frei ist.
 Einige Stunden später erhielt ich eine E-Mail mit der Bestätigung der Rücküberweisung und nach ein paar Tagen war das Geld 
wieder aufm Konto

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

JUHU ich habe mein Geld!!! Hab 7 Wochen gewartet, allein 5 Wochen bis ich mein Geld hatte! Was ein rotz Laden. Was schade ist das ich meine Anzeige nun zurück ziehen muss da das Geld da ist. Was ich euch raten kann. Erstmal eine Anzeige aufgeben, das Elaso mitteilen und danach eine Frist setzen wann ihr zum Rechtsanwalt geht! Ordendlich auf den Putz hauen am Telefon und garnicht belabern lassen, sagen "ist mir egal was sie machen wollen nach der Frist wird es sehr teuer" Komisch danach ging es auf einmal! Etwas habe ich gelernt, erst Bewertungen suchen und dann kaufen. Viel Glück alle denen die es noch vor sich haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> *Etwas habe ich gelernt, erst Bewertungen suchen und dann kaufen. *


:thumb: :dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

habe einen mp3-player bestellt und schon bezahlt, nun lese ick das hier und bin bedient...restlos...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

wenn man diese seiten so liest...wieso dürfen/können  die [...] hier noch "geschäfte" machen?
da der laden doch in bautzen ist...[...]

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Albino (21 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Habe auch ein Paar Desktop-Stereolautsprecher bei Elaso bestellt, aber glücklicherweise vor der Überweisung noch gegoogelt (pfiuuuuHh).

Habe denen dann übers Supportformular folgende Nachricht gesandt; vielleicht funktionierts ja 

_________________________________


> Tachchen
> habe vorhin folgenden Artikel bestellt:
> 
> Bestellnummer: *****
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

F I N G E E R   W E G  
Bloß nicht bei elaso.de bestellen. Ich habe den starken Verdacht, dass es sich hier um einen [...] handelt, der mit guten Preisen die Kunden dazu brint, im voraus zu zahlen. Nach Bezahlung ist keine Bestelung registriert, obwohl ich mich vorher angemeldet hatte. Eine Rechnung kommt, man bezahlt und dann geschieht gar nichts.
Nach ca. 9 Wochen kam dann eine Mail, dass die Ware versendet werden soll aber wieder geschieht nichts. [...] DSas ist jetzt 6 Wochen wieder her. Elaso schrieb mir zwischenzeitlich wieder, sie würden die Ware versenden - lächerlich.
Das ist auch schon wieder 14 Tage her. Ich bestellte Ware für 104 Euro.
[...]


_[Beitrag teilweise gekürzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Auch ich hätte erst mal googeln sollen, habe in KW 36 ein Notebook bestellt, es sollte ab KW 37 lieferbar sein, habe auch brav vorab überwiesen, Bestätigung des Einganges der Zahlung erfolgte erst auf telefonische Nachfrage. Nachdem ich einige Euro in der Warteschleife vertelefoniert habe, hatte ich das Glück einen Ansprechpartner am Telefon zu erreichen, Notebook ist auch jetzt (KW 39) noch nicht lieferbar, mein Geld soll ich aber nun zurück bekommen. Die Anweisung des Geldes wurde mir inzwischen per Mail bestätigt. Bei den, auf der Webseite aufgeführten, Preisen hätte ich eigentlich nachdenklich werden müssen, na ja, eventuell habe ich Glück und bekomme mein Geld zurück, - elaso - nie wieder!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

habe am 06.09.07 bei denen einen mp3-player bestellt. heute habe ick ihn erhalten.
alles top!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Bezahlter Werbeposter...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

blödsinn!!
bin der verfasser von nr.52 und 53.
zu meiner überraschung hab ick es wirklich bekommen, nach 4 wochen hätte ick anzeige bei der polizei erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

sorry, meinte 51 + 52.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe 2 Bestellungen bei Elaso vorgenommen einmal einen Flachbildschirm und einmal ein Festplatte jeweils mit einer Woche unterschied bestellt.
Nach 2 Wochen beim Bildschirm und eine Woche bei der Festplatte habe ich dort mal angerufen. Nach ewigen hin und Her hatte ich eine Dame dran. (Im Hintergrund lief aller paar sekunden der AB an.Ich fragte sie ob sie alleine arbeitet, sie sagte ja. Fragte nach den 2 Bestellung" Laptop wäre da , und könnte verschickt werden Festplatte (Nach 10 minütiger Suche meiner Bestellung) wäre nicht mehr Lieferbar.Dann sagt ich gut was nun, die Dame meinte ich soll an die Supportadresse meine Bankverbindung schreiben dann würde mann es mir zurück erstatten,dies war am 12.August. Bis Heute nichts!! Der Bildschirm kam 2 Wochen später an.
Habe vor 3 Tagen noch mal eine Email geschrieben bis jetzt keine Antwort.
Was könnte man da einschalten??Eigentlich zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige machen oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten, da sie Telefonisch ja nicht erreichbar sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

[]
habe 8 Wochen auf die Ware gewartet, trotz Vorkasse,
warne jeden vor dem Kauf bei diesem Unternehmen, lieber etwas teuerer
bezahlen, als bei diesen []
[]

*[Virenscanner: Aus rechtlichen Gründen einige Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer bei der ich anrufen könnte ? Ansonsten bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zur Polizei zu gehen. Ich warte jetzt seit dem 26.09 (an diesem Tag habe ich meine Bestellung losgeschickt , habe einen Monitor von Samsung bestellt) auf meine Bestellung und habe schon einige Email losgeschickt ohne etwas zurückzubekommen.


----------



## blowfish (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer bei der ich anrufen könnte ?


siehst du hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201203#post201203

wäre schön, wenn auch hier Anmeldezwang ist.:unzufrieden:
Alles nur Unregistrierte.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

wer Fährt mit nach elaso habe für 1000 euro was bestellt und bekomme es nicht


----------



## Rimram007 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

HAllo Zusammen,

werden Morgen zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatt, denke aber das dabei nicht viel rauskommen wird.
Da dies bestimmt schon einige gemacht haben.:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

elaso ist die Allerletzte Bude, laßt blos die Finger davon, ich habe mir dort einen LG-Monitor bestellt und bezahlt und warte jetzt seit Wochen darauf, weder auf e-mail noch Anruf ist dort jemand zu haben. Ich habe eben gerade mit dem Anwalt gedroht und hoffe es hilft. NIE wieder dieser Laden. Vergiss es


----------



## Rimram007 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich glaube das es nichts bringen wird da die Ansprechpartner nicht zu erreichen sind oder in irgeneiner art anworten habe mittlerweile bis zu 6 Telefonnummern ausprobiert. Auf einigen laufen Tonbänder auf anderen unterbricht irgendwann die Telekom die Verbindung:-?


----------



## Unregistriert (f0x) (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo, 

Auch ich bin ein Opfer der elaso shop GmbH.
Warte seit 2 wochen auf die Rückerstattung meiner Zahlung für einen TFT Monitor. (hatte storniert nach dem ich mich im internet informiert hab)

Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage? Ich bin bei rechtlichen Sachen nicht allzu firm.
Aber sowas kann man doch nicht ohne Konsequenzen durchgehen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert (f0x) schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage?


Es gibt sie nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Unregistriert (f0x) schrieb:


> (hatte storniert *nach dem ich mich im internet informiert hab)*


kann mich nur wiederholen: 


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass niemand was zu verschenken hat. Die Preisvergleicher prüfen nicht die Seriosität der Anbieter.
> Klare Lehre daraus ist, sich *vorher* über ein Unternehmen zu informieren, insbesondere bei "Schnäppchen" und  *ganz besonders bei Vorkasse*.


----------



## Unbekannt (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich war auch so blöd und hab mich erst NACH meiner Bestellung über Elaso informiert. Warum? Tja,... aus Fehlern wird man klug!

Ich hab mir ein Handy i.W.v. 200 Euro bestellt und zwar am 1.10.07.
Am 6.10.07 kam die Bestätigungsmail über den Geldeingang - immerhin.
Liefertermin würde mir noch bekannt gegeben werden.
Aufgrund dieses Forums habe ich am Sonntag eine Anfrage über den Liefertermin gesendet und - oh Wunder - heute schon eine Antwort erhalten!!:
Gerät nicht lieferbar, aber ich könne mir selbstverständlich ein ähnliches aussuchen - NEIN DANKE!!!

Wie formuliere ich jetzt am besten, daß ich mein Geld zurückhaben möchte und auf eine weitere Bestellung verzichte, ohne dass die sich aus der Affäre ziehen oder mir einen Strick draus drehen können?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich habe auch einen Artikel vor ein paar Wochen bestellt und noch keine Ware erhalten von dem elaso Versand GmbH in Bautzen. Kann nur dazu raten die Finger weg zu lassen. Bin mal gespannt ob ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.
Ich hätte den Forum früher finden sollen, dann wäre mir das erspart geblieben


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Da die Firma den Bestandteil Ihres Vertrages nicht eingehalten hat, ist ein einseitiger Vertragsbruch zustande gekommen und die können Sie nicht dazu verpflichten einen anderen Artikel zu kaufen.

Liebe Grüße






Unbekannt schrieb:


> Ich war auch so blöd und hab mich erst NACH meiner Bestellung über Elaso informiert. Warum? Tja,... aus Fehlern wird man klug!
> 
> Ich hab mir ein Handy i.W.v. 200 Euro bestellt und zwar am 1.10.07.
> Am 6.10.07 kam die Bestätigungsmail über den Geldeingang - immerhin.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo, bin auch gehörnter elaso Kunde. Werde jetzt die 14 tägige Wartefrist abwarten, und dann eine Betrugsanzeige machen. Würde gern eure Fälle dann bei der Polizei erwähnen, oder sogar eine Sammelklage anstreben. Falls jemand interesse hat. Also nie wieder elaso !!!!
******
Have a nice day

_Hammelplage gibt es nicht in Deutschland modinfo  _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*Was man machen kann.*

Hallo,

ich habe mich wie die meisten zu spät informiert, eigentlich nur
weil seit meiner Bestellung und der Bestätigung nun 10 tage nichts passiert
ist. Der Artikel war nur gering günstiger.

Man ärgert sich nun. Ich habe heute nun erst einmal ein Fax gesendet mit
der Stornierung und den Kontodaten mit einer Deadline.

Sollte erneut 2 Tage nichts passieren, erneut ein Fax, schärfer formuliert.
Wieder 2 Tage warten erneutes Fax mit Drohung (eventuell Einschreiben)
Dann schlicht anzeigen.

Was viele nicht wissen. Durch eine Anzeige enstehen zunächst keine Kosten.
Die Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft muss dem Nachgehen.
Solange bsteht die Hoffnung, dass man sein Geld wieder sieht.

Wenn das nichts hilft, bleibt nur Anwalt oder Inkasso, aber dann ists an sich ohnehin
zu spät und Elaso in Polen 

Alles in Allem, sehr ärgerlich und nervtötend.

Grüße


----------



## zimbl (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

kann man das wirklich nichts machen ?


kann ein Anwalt da eigentlich was machen ?


ich bin da auch ratlos....weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll..

ein Einschreiben bringt ja in dem sinne auch nichts....die lachen und unterschreiben...und dann ist gut...


hab ich alles schon gemacht....


----------



## zimbl (18 Oktober 2007)

*wer hat was Positives bei Elaso erreicht?  hat jemand Ware oder Geld erhalten?*

hallo,



ich bin auch einer dieser Geschädigten Kunden und möchte gerne mal wissen ob ihr da alle nichts gegen machen wollt....mal den Admin von Elaso Kontaktieren...ist ja auch rauszufinden über denic....oder wer weiß ich was...wer wohnt vielleicht sogar in der nähe dieser Komischen Firma..


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man in Deutschland da nichts machen kann...

Es bestellen als fleissig die Leute und keiner kann was machen....das sowas in Deutschland erlaubt ist...ist eh schon ein unding...


MfG


Zimbl


----------



## Sparta (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hi Leute
mein Bruder und ich waren leider auch so dumm bei diesem Unternehmen zu bestellen. Nachdem unsere Ware auch nach 4 Wochen nicht ankam und auch auf keine Email geantwortet wurde haben wir uns mal schlau gemacht. Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr alle Anzeige wegen Betruges machen. Dann solltet ihr das auch so weit wie möglich weitergeben. [...] Desweiteren sollte ihr auch den Verbraucherschutz darüber Informieren. Des so mehr Beschwerden es gibt des so schneller wird die Seite geschlossen. Solche  [] muss man die Luft zum Atmen nehmen und das geht nur wenn man das öffentlich macht.


----------



## zimbl (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

ja das lustige ist ja.....das der verbraucherschutz ja erstmal eine menge geld haben will...da ist ja auch nichts umsonst...



echt super hier bei uns in deutschland...hier hat der betrüger ein besseres leben als der ehrliche...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo zusammen,wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit elaso hier niederschreiben.Vielleicht bringt es dem einen oder anderen etwas.Ich habe am 7.10. für 172 €uro den Nintendo DS Lite plus Zubehör für meine Tochter bestellt,und bin dann zwei Tage später auf dieses Forum gestoßen,und traute meinen Augen nicht.Ich hatte ja natürlich auch schon überwiesen.Habe dann  über den Support eine mail geschrieben und eine Frist gesetzt.Die besagte,bis 19.10 Artikel oder Geld zurück,sonst sofort Anzeige.Nur zwölf Miuten später eine Antwort.Wo andere Wochen drauf warten,bei mir nur zwölf Minuten.Sehr geehrter Herr Sowieso,Wir werden dieses bei Ihrer Bestellung berücksichtigen.Mfg,das wars.Klasse!!!Aber immerhin nur zwölf Minuten.Ein paar Tage gewartet,und weiter gegoogelt.Habe dann eine Privatnummer in Bautzen gefunden,die wohl mal für Elaso eingetragen war.Probiert,Probiert,Probiert immer wieder.Nichts,keiner da.Tag für Tag,nichts.Dann Dienstag am 16.10.meldet sich eine Frau K..Ich frage,ist da nicht der Elasoshop?Sie antwortet,Nein das ist eine Privatnummer,aber geben Sie mir mal Ihre Bestellnummer.Wie?Privatnummer,aber Bestellnummer?Sie,ja Bestellnummer,ich schau mal nach und rufe zurück.Wirklich???Ja!!!Wers glaubt.Drei Stunden später,Rückruf Frau K. .Artikel nicht in gewünschter Farbe lieferbar.Aber andere Farben könnte ich morgen rausschicken.(Mein Gedanke,Scheiß egal hauptsache irgendwas)Frau K. sagt,geht Morgen raus.Naja wer weis.Donnerstag 18.10.Post ist da,mit einem Paket vom Elasoshop.Wahnsinn,Wahnsinn,Wahnsinn!!!Er lebt,der Shop lebt!
Bleibt noch hinzuzufügen,das ich im Gespräch mit Frau K.  erwähnt habe,das die Artikel für meine kleine Tochter sind und sie sich die von ihrem Geburtstagsgeld gespart hat.Was auch der Tatsache entspricht.Vielleicht war das Ausschlaggebend,ich weiß es nicht.Mein Fazit:Glück gehabt,Elaso nie wieder,Vorkasse auch nie wieder.

Also dranbleiben!!!
Ach so ,die Nummer:03591/532***

mfg,Unregistriert


----------



## zimbl (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

ja die nummer würde mich auch mal interessieren...die 3 sternchen bringen mir nicht viel  :-(


vielleicht eine PN


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Tja Leute,tut mir leid mit den Sternchen.War vorher komplett da.Genau wie Frau K. ausgeschrieben war.Passt aber einer hier gut auf.Googelt weiter wegen der Nummer.Habe sie auch irgendwo in einem anderen Forum gefunden.Weiß aber nicht mehr wo.Wünsche viel Erfolg.

mfg,Unregistriert


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Seite 3 hier ist sehr interressant!!!

_Danke für den Hinweis, war glatt übersehen worden, modinfo 
Da ständig die NUB mißachtet wurden, hier ins  Forum Allgemeines verschoben_


----------



## Nickihai1502 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo
Ich habe leider auch bis dato noch nicht meine Bestellung und habe heute dann auch mit einer Betrugsanzeige gedroht, wenn ich meine Bestellung nicht bis Ende der Woche habe!!Mal sehen was jetzt dabei heraus kommt!! Hätte ich mal vorher auf diese Seite gesehen:wall:!
Grüß Nicki


----------



## schmunzel (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich habe ebenfalls miese Erfahrungen mit elaso.de gemacht, die ich auf der Suche nach einem Drucker über idealo.de gefunden habe.
Drucker am 26.07.07 per Vorkasse bezahlt, Zahlungseingangsbestätigung am 02.08.07 erhalten.
Als anch 10 Tagen noch immer kein Drucker kam, habe ich per Mail angefragt, nach 4 Tagen (14.08.07) Antwort: Stornierung, weil ausverkauft (wurde aber weiterhin zum Verkauf für 50 Cent mehr und anderer Artikelnr. als sofort lieferbar angeboten).
Hinterließ postwendend meine Bankverbindung und bat um Überweisung des gezahlten Betrags.
Habe bereits mehrfach versucht anzurufen und die angemahnt.
Keine reaktion bzw. ständig besetzt und Faxe gingen nicht durch.
Bis heute ist kein Betrag von denen eingegangen.
Morgen reiche ich einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht ein und erstatte Anzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei.
Weiß wer, wie die Geschäftsführerin nun heißt? K.  (Online-Impressum) oder F. (Rechnung).
Mein dringender Rat:
HÄNDE WEG!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Was schon mehrfach gepostet wurde: Wenn man bei einem  völlig unbekannten Laden 
und dann noch *per Vorkasse* bestellt, informiert man sich  doch *vorher!*


----------



## schmunzel (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Vorher informieren ... klar, daraus habe ich nun sicherlich gelernt, leider nur zu spät.
Das Bedürfnis, per Vorkasse übers Internet zu kaufen, ist mittlerweile der Wut erlegen.

Also ich habe gerade folgende Nr. 03591 / 532784 ausprobiert und wenigstens einen AB von Fam. K.  erwischt.

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich wer meldet.

Ich möchte es nochmal auf diesem Wege versuchen, bevor ich das Mahnverfahren einleite, da die Mahngebühr für den Sreitwert 25,00 EUR betragen und als Bafög-Empfängerin ist das eine Menge Zaster für mich.
Denn, wenn elaso.de Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid einlegt, dann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Zahlungsunfähig sind und habe noch mehr Geld für nichts verschleudert.

Bin ich zu optimistisch (oder gar naiv), wenn ich nach 10 (bzw. 13) Wochen Wartezeit auf Rückzahlung noch immer hoffe?

War ja schon Ende August bei der Polizei, aber nach Rücksprache mit der Kripo sagte der Beamte, dass eine Firma 2-4 Wochen Zeit hat, das Geld zurückzuzahlen und eine Anzeige eben erst nach erfolglosem Ablauf dieser 4 Wochen, Sinn macht.

Sind noch weitere Geschädigte aus Berlin hier?
Vllt. ist es möglich im Kollektiv an den Senat für Gesundheit .... .... und Verbraucherschutz in X-Berg Oranienstr. 106 heranzutreten, damit denen das Handwerk gelegt wird ... oder ... was weiß ich, was für Sanktionen es gegen die elaso-[ edit]  geben kann.


----------



## Nickihai1502 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo!!
Ich habe jetzt noch mal per Support-Anfrage eine mail nach Elaso gesendet.Mit der sofortigen aufforderung mir meine Ware zuschicken oder ich werde die Polizei  
einschalten!
Sie da ich erhielt antwort!!!!!!!!!
Sie hätten Technische Probleme und sind erst seit gestern wieder an Mails zu beantworten.Ein Teil der Ware wäre vor Ort der andere nicht Lieferbar!Ob ich warten möchte oder Stornieren!!
Ich sagte den ein Artikel sofort schicken den Rest  geld zurück!Ansonsten werde ich die Rechtlichen schritte machen!
So bin gespannt was jetzt daraus wird!!
Grüß Nicole


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Nickihai1502 schrieb:


> Sie hätten Technische Probleme und sind erst seit gestern wieder an Mails zu beantworten.


Wenn du mal an den Anfang des Threads gehst,  dauern die "technischen" Probleme jetzt schon
 seit mindestens 21.06.2007 

Etwas lang für meinen Geschmack und derartige Ausreden waren schon häufiger hier und in
 anderen Foren zu lesen.
Eins haben sie  schon mit juristischen Drohungen klein gekriegt.
http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/39959-elaso-de.html
das ist der "gekillte" Threadht*p://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/23292-elaso-de.html

http://board.raidrush.ws/archive/t-313253.html


> 01.10.2007, 10:07
> bevor Du etwas bei Elaso bestellst informiere Dich bitte mal im Netz über diese Firma. Da gibt es einige Seiten mit Leuten, die da nie etwas bekommen haben, zB hier: http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/23292-elaso-de.html
> 
> MfG, Rakete


( der gekillte  Thread) 
Kann immer nur wieder davor warnen wegen vermeintlich toller Preise per Vorkasse zu bezahlen.


----------



## blowfish (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



schmunzel schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es möglich im Kollektiv an den Senat für Gesundheit .... .... und Verbraucherschutz in X-Berg Oranienstr. 106 heranzutreten,



Da frag ich mich doch, was ein Berliner Senat mit einer Firma in Sachsen am Hut hat?
Soll es da vielleicht auf eine Kollektivklage hinausgehen? Währe ein neuer Begriff für die Hammelplage.


----------



## schmunzel (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



blowfish schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, was ein Berliner Senat mit einer Firma in Sachsen am Hut hat?
> Soll es da vielleicht auf eine Kollektivklage hinausgehen? Währe ein neuer Begriff für die Hammelplage.



Na denn eben an den sächsischen Verbraucherschutz ... und es geht nicht um eine Sammelklage, sondern um die Weiterleitung der vielen negativen Erfahrungen mit elaso.de und der Bitte um Prüfung.


----------



## Fantasia (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe :-p mein Geld zurück !!

Von Bestellung, Vorkasse und bis zur Rückzahlung waren es 25 Tage.

Ich bin auch erst nach Vorkassezahlung auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

01.10.07   bestellt
02.10.07   Rechnung bezahlt
06.10.07   elaso teilt mir Geldeingang und Beabeitung per mail mit
11.10.07   frage ich den Liefertermin per mail an   - keine Rückmeldung
15.10.07   erneute Anfrage per mail   -   wieder ohne Rückmeldung
15.10.07   mehrere mails und Faxe an Geschäftsführerin Frau I. K. 
               Elaso GmbH bzw. Elaso Versand GmbH gerichtet mit Aufforderung  
               zur Lieferung oder Rücküberweisung
16.10.07   9.35 Uhr habe ich Frau K. telefonisch erreicht
               "...Ware wird bis Ende der Woche geliefert..."
20.10.07   Keine Ware erhalten
20.10.07   per mail teilte ich elaso mit, jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft Bautzen
               und die Generalstaatanwaltschaft Dresden zu informieren und ein
               strafrechtliches Ermittlungsverfahren zu beantragen.
               Da ich davon ausging, das hier konkrete Anhaltspunkte für das
               Vorliegen einer Straftat erkennbar sind, kann das Ermittlungsver-
               fahren eingeleitet werden und durch die Polizei durchgeführt
               werden.          
20.10.07   Antwort von elaso per mail "...Bestellung wurde soeben storniert
               und ich möchte eine Gutschrift über das Supportformular anfordern
               mit Mitteilung meiner Bankverbindung
22.10.07   7.55 Uhr habe ich nochmal angerufen und Frau K erreicht
               "...sie dachte ich habe die Ware schon. Ich gehe nochmal rüber
               und rede mit den Leuten und ruf zurück..."
23.10.07   13.15 Uhr bekam ich den Rückruf von dem Buchhalter Herrn L.
               "... er überweist das Geld jetzt zurück..."
               13.22 Uhr mail-Bestätigung über Ausführung der Rückzahlung
25.10.07   Rücküberweisung erhalten

Ich hoffe für Euch alle, das ihr auch Glück habt. Wissen tun wir ja alle das
Vorkasse wohl überlegt sein will.
Habt ein schöne Zeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Nicht jeder hat die Erfahrung und das Wissen so gezielt und energisch vorzugehen. 
Jeder muß und sollte sich überlegen, ob es das wert ist, wegen ein paar lausiger gesparter 
 Euronen das  Risiko einer  solch geballten Ladung Ärger einzugehen.

Motto: *es muß gespart werden, koste es, was es wolle..*

PS: der Name der GFin  steht im Impressum 
[noparse]http://www.elaso.de/elaso-impressum[/noparse]


----------



## Andy2007 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo Forum,
habe leider vor einigen Tagen auch meine Erfahrungen mit Elaso.de gemacht.
Ware bestellt, bezahlt, nach 2 wochen noch nicht bekommen, Bestellung vor einer Woche storniert und immer noch kein Geld zurück.

Telefon und Fax sind tot, auf Emails wird wohl auch keine Antwort mehr kommen.
Werde am Freitag dann Anzeige erstatten, kann ich auch nur jedem anderen empfehlen.

Die Welt, vor allem im Netz wird leider immer schlechter. :bash:


----------



## Helly77 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hei, ich habe mein Geld schon seit August nicht mehr gesehen. Obwohl ich von Elaso am 12.10.2007 eine Mail bekommen habe, dass der Betrag (Rückerstattung) zur Zahlung angewiesen wurde, wurde das Geld nicht überwiesen. Kennt jemand noch die Telefonleitungen, die nicht tot sind. Ich kann nähmlich auch keinen erreichen.

Falls jemand mir noch einen Rat geben könnte, schreibt mit eine Mail.


----------



## Andy2007 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich werde am Freitag Anzeige erstatten, und zusätzlich noch einen Mahnbescheid wegschicken. (Kostet 23,- Euro, die habe ich aber mit drauf gepackt)
Kann man Online ausfüllen und Ausdrucken.

https://www.online-mahnantrag.de/omahn/Mahnantrag


----------



## schmunzel (1 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hey ihr elaso-Newbies!

Also, ich habe letzte Woche Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstattet, weil ich seit dem 15.08. auf mein Geld warte und habe es elaso über dieses Support-Formular mitgeteilt.
Außerdem habe ich eine Zahlungsfrist bis morgen gesetzt und bei Nichteinhaltung (am 06.11.) den Erlass eines Mahnbescheids angekündigt.

Vorgestern erhielt ich überraschend Antwort.
Meine Bankverbindung wäre "übersehen" worden und sie werden das Geld überweisen, können mir aber wegen des feiertages nicht den Geldeingang für morgen versprechen "aber wir werden uns bemühen". 

Vllt. reicht es, wenn ihr erstmal nur Druck macht, bevor ihr noch mehr Ausgaben für Mahnbescheide etc. habt, denn auch wenn diese entstandenen Kosten auf die Forderungssumme gepackt werden, ist nie wirklich sicher, ob die evtl. doch irgendwann insolvent sind. 
Erstattet Anzeige, teilt dies elaso mit, setzt eine Zahlungsfrist von 7 Tagen und kündigt den Erlass eines Mahnbescheids bei Nicht-Einhaltung der vorgegebenen Zahlungsfrist an ... und dann wartet ein paar Tage (max. 5) ab, ob die sich rühren.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S.: Mein Geld ist noch nicht eingegangen ... bin ziemlich gespannt, ob das bis spät. Montag noch wird ... für gegenteilige Sit. habe ich hier einen bereits angefertigten Antrag für einen Mahnbescheid, der nur noch eingereicht werden muss.


----------



## doc1956 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Schade. Diese Einträge hätte ich früehr lesen sollen. Bin wohl auch darauf reingefallen. Die Firma meldet sich auf keine Supprtanfrage. Am WE ist der Anrufbeantworter geschaltet und unter der Woche bricht der Anruf nach dem ersten Klingeln ab. Warte jetzt seit über vier Wochen auf meinen USB-Plattenspieler. [...] Werde wohl keine Vorauskasse mehr leistern. Bitte weiter sagen. 
LG, 
Doc



rennbesen schrieb:


> [...]



_[Fullquote ohne Bezug und Satz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo,
ich warte auch schon seit dem 06.10.07 auf meine Ware und leider erst nach Bezahlung auf diese Seite gestoßen.:wall:
Seit dem 30.10.07 steht auf meiner Bestellung im Status versendet, allerdings ist immernoch keine Ware eingetroffen. 
Nun habe ich heute auf der Seite festgestellt, das die Firma ein Insolvenzverfahren eingereicht hat. 
Was bedeutet das jetzt genau für uns geprellten? Heißt es, das wir unser Geld nie wieder sehen?? Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
Es ist schon ärgerlich, ich habe 2 Camcorder bestellt und die Summe ist nicht gerade gering. 
Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten.
P.S. Die Telefonnummern von der Frau K.  sind mitlerweile auch nicht mehr aktuell. Letzte Woche war es noch, allerdings heute ist diese Nummer nicht vergeben. Und im Impressum wurde die Anschrift auch verändert, was hat das alles zu bedeuten????????


----------



## Andy2007 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Machen kann man da leider nicht sehr viel, wenn nix da ist wirds wohl auch nix geben.
Soweit ich weiß wird sich der Insolvenzverwalter bei jedem Gläubiger melden, und die die am meisten bekommen werden wohl auch als erstes bedient.

Eventuell kann man sich auch selbst direkt an den Verwalter wenden wenn man weiß wer das ist.

https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/cgi-bin/bl_suche.pl
http://www.indat.info/indat21/index.php

Ich habe am Wochenende einen Mahnbescheid weg geschickt, kostet 23,- Euro.
Wird jetzt wohl aber auch nicht mehr viel bringen so wie ich das sehe.
Hauptsache es steht mal bei denen auf der Webseite das sie insolvent sind, so erwischt es nicht noch mehr Leute.


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das Aktenzeichen bekannt gegeben durch elaso.de lautet: 532/N3055/07
Nur so zur Info an euch alle. 
Gruß selcan


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich möchte etwas korrigieren. Die Firma hat kein Insolvenzverfahren eingereicht, sondern eine Insolvenzprüfung.
Weiß zwar nicht genau, ob das einen großen Unterschied macht, aber wollte das nochmal klar stellen.
Gruß selcan


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



selcan schrieb:


> Die Firma hat kein Insolvenzverfahren eingereicht, sondern eine Insolvenzprüfung.
> Weiß zwar nicht genau, ob das einen großen Unterschied macht, aber wollte das nochmal klar stellen.


Insolvenzprüfung ist die Prüfung, ob   ein Insolvenzverfahren eingeleitet werden muß.


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Insolvenzprüfung ist die Prüfung, ob   ein Insolvenzverfahren eingeleitet werden muß.



Heißt das jetzt, das die Firma für Rückzahlungen kein Befugnis mehr hat? Dürfen die dennoch Ware versenden???

LG


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten Vielleicht meldet sich einer der Juristen zu der Frage.


----------



## Juan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo!

Weiß jemand, ob es noch Sinn macht, ein Mahnbescheid zuzustellen oder ein Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, wenn Elaso eine Insolvenzprüfung machen lässt?


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Wenn eine Forderung gegen diesen Laden besteht, kann man auch einen Mahnbescheid zustellen, der ja eh erst ungeprüft vom Gericht rausgeschickt wird.

Wenn es allerdings schon eine Insolvenzprüfung gibt, dann besteht schon der Verdacht, dass dort eine Menge Gläubiger sind, die eleaso bedienen muss.

Wenn es denn zur Insolvenz kommt, wird der Laden veräußert, damit die Gläubiger bedient werden können, wobei es dort heisst, wer zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst.

Ein einfaches Beispiel dazu um das zu verdeutlichen:
Der Laden hat Schulden von 125.000€
Es gibt dort 3 Gläubiger:
- Gläubiger 1: 25.000 € 
- Gläubiger 2: 50.000 €
- Gläubiger 3: 50.000 €

Die Reihenfolge ist so gewählt, weil Gläubiger 1 die Forderung am längsten hat.
Nun können 35.000 € Liquide gemacht werden.
- Gläubiger 1 erhält seine 25.000 €
- Gläubiger 2 erhält 10.000 €. Die restlichen 40.000  € werden abgeschrieben.
- Gläubiger 3 geht komplett leer aus.

Einfach gestricktes Beispiel, wobei das Insolvenzrecht ziemlich kompliziert ist.
Also wenn ihr Forderungen habt, bestehen dann auch geringe chancen, dass ihr auch Geld bekommt.


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Na Super, also durfte ich der Firma mal eben 450€ schenken, na danke!!!!:wall:


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert - nur ob du das Geld dann bekommst, und wie viel, das steht in den Sternen.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Laden die Insolvenzprüfung nicht besteht, und dann seine Gläubiger versuchen muss zu bedienen.


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das schlimmste und ärgerlichte Überhaupt: Das die nicht mal Stellung nehmen. Wenn die schon etwas falsch gemacht haben, dann aber bitte ehrlich sein und nicht hinhalten oder gar nicht Antworten. So fühlt man sich noch besch....ner


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Dann hoffe ich, das die diese Prüfung nicht bestehen, muss ich eigentlich einen Mahnbescheid rausschicken, damit ich als Gläubiger zähle, oder wie kann ich meine Forderung einreichen, bzw. bekommt man automatisch Bescheid, ob das Verfahren durchgegangen ist und wer der Insolvenzbeauftragter ist?? bzw. der, der die Insolvenz dann durchführt.


----------



## Teleton (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



skater schrieb:


> Wenn eine Forderung gegen diesen Laden besteht, kann man auch einen Mahnbescheid zustellen, der ja eh erst ungeprüft vom Gericht rausgeschickt wird.


Wenn nach Ende der Prüfung das Insoverfahren eröffnet wird ist ein Mahnbescheid sinnlos, da man seine Forderung auch -kostenlos-zur Tabelle anmelden kann.


skater schrieb:


> Wenn es denn zur Insolvenz kommt, wird der Laden veräußert, damit die Gläubiger bedient werden können, wobei es dort heisst, wer zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst.


*Nein!* Das Windhundrennen ist vorbei wenn eine Insolvenz eröffnet wurde, da dann keine Einzelvollstreckung mehr zulässig ist. Die restliche Kohle des Schuldners wird nach Rang und innerhalb der Ränge prozentual verteilt. 



> Einfach gestricktes Beispiel, wobei das Insolvenzrecht ziemlich kompliziert ist.


Jo 

Ob und wie es weitergeht entscheidet das Gericht bzw. der Insolvenzverwalter. Hier sollte man die Veröffentlichungen bei 
www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de im Auge behalten. Dort wird Anschrift des Verwalters und das weitere Verfahren bekanntgegeben insbesondere die Frist zur Forderungsanmeldung.


----------



## Andy2007 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



selcan schrieb:


> Das schlimmste und ärgerlichte Überhaupt: Das die nicht mal Stellung nehmen. Wenn die schon etwas falsch gemacht haben, dann aber bitte ehrlich sein und nicht hinhalten oder gar nicht Antworten. So fühlt man sich noch besch....ner



Genauso sehe ich das auch, das ist das was mich an der Sache am meinsten nervt.
Wenn die sich mal gemeldet hätten, hätte ich sicher mit mir reden gelassen, aber so. :wall:


----------



## Juan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Kann man unter dem angegebenen Aktenzeichen was finden?
Ich bin auf meiner Suche bisher leider noch erfolglos...


----------



## Helly77 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



> Das Windhundrennen ist vorbei wenn eine Insolvenz eröffnet wurde, da dann keine Einzelvollstreckung mehr zulässig ist.



Tja, und wenn der Mannbescheid noch vor der Insolvernzeröffnung eingeht? Oder ist die Anmeldung zur Insolvenz entscheidend?


----------



## Teleton (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Kann man unter dem angegebenen Aktenzeichen was finden?
> Ich bin auf meiner Suche bisher leider noch erfolglos...


Beim Aktenzeichen 
Amtsgericht Dresden (Akt. 532/N3055/07)
kann etwas nicht stimmen, da der "Mittelteil" falsch ist
U.U. könnte es 532 IN 3055/07 heissen. Dazu finde ich aber auch (noch) nichts. Seit wann steht der Hinweis auf der Seite? Insolvenzbekanntmachungen braucht ein paar Tage zum veröffentlichen.



Helly77 schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn der Mannbescheid noch vor der Insolvernzeröffnung eingeht?


 Was soll das bringen? Entscheidend ist ob man erfolgreich vollstrecken konnte bevor Inso eröffnet wurde.


----------



## schmunzel (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Na das ist ja eine supi Nachricht! ... Scherz ...

Wenigstens habe ich nicht noch die 23 Taler für den Mahnbescheid aus dem Fenster geschmissen.

Nachdem ich am 25.10. eine geharnischte Mail an elaso.de geschickt habe, erhielt ich am 30.10., die Antwort, dass meine Bankverbindung "übersehen" wurde und sie sich trotz des Feiertages (01.11.) bemühen, meine gesetzte Frist einzuhalten, aber um etwas Geduld bitten (mit dem Mahnbescheid), da eine Überweisung 2-3 Werktage in Anspruch nimmt.
Heute habe ich immer noch kein Geld von denen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die mit diesen SuperSonderpreisen nur angelockt  haben (die angebotenen Waren nie bzw. nur vereinzelt vorhanden waren) und die gezahlten Gelder auf geschickte Weise an Dritte gegangen sind, die mit denen unter einer Decke hocken.

Schei... Spiel!
Sch... elaso.de!

Und ob die Anzeige was bringt, ist fraglich, denn es war sicherlich nicht die erste.


----------



## schmunzel (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



selcan schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, das die diese Prüfung nicht bestehen, ...



Wenn eine Insolvenzüberprüfung beantragt wird, dann ist eigentlich schon klar, dass es zu einer Durchführung der Insolvenz kommt. 
Eine Firma, die gut läuft, würde nie eine Insolvenzüberprüfung machen lassen.


----------



## schmunzel (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!!


Ein Bekannter, der Anwalt ist, hat sich die Seite mit dem Hinweis eben angesehen und fand den Begriff INSOLVENZÜBERPRÜFUNG sehr ungewöhnlich und auch, dass das Aktenzeichen nicht stimmt (statt /IN wurde /N angegeben).

Als Jurist hat er die Möglichkeit, kostenlos Informationen aus dem Handelsregister einzuholen und wird dies am Wochenende machen und mir Bescheid geben.

Er vermutet, dass elaso.de diesen Vermerk nur gemacht hat, damit die vielen Geprellten keine weiteren Mahnbescheide erlassen.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man zu viele Talkshows schaut:



> auf Grund einer schwierigen Situation möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass sich die elaso Versand GmbH derzeit einer Insolvenzüberprüfung unterzieht, welche durch uns beim Amtsgericht Dresden (Akt. [...]) eingereicht wurde.


Dümmer geht's nimmer! Man nimmt den Server wegen Wartungsarbeiten[tm] vom Netz und liefert sich nicht selbst ans Messer. Dabei hat man doch schon reichlich Insolvenzerfahrung. Die alte Elaso ist in der Pleite und der Ehemann (?) taucht auch in den Insolvenzbekanntmachungen auf. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## selcan (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Super, wäre sehr interessant zu hören, was dein Bekannter heraus bekommen kann.
Evtl. hat sich ja elaso bei dem aktenzeichen  vertippt. Dennoch bleibt fragwürdig, warum die ausgerechnet in der Sache so ehrlich sind, bisher waren sie es ja auch nicht. Deswegen denke ich auch eher, das die uns wieder einmal nur blenden, und denke, das dein Bekannter Recht hat (mit den weiteren Mahnbescheiden).



> Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.



Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du das machst. 

lg selcan


----------



## Teleton (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Warum ruft nicht einer der Betroffenen (Stichwort berechtigtes Interesse) mal bei der Insolvenzabteilung des AG Dresden an und fragt nach ob und welche Anträge gestellt wurden.


> Er vermutet, dass elaso.de diesen Vermerk nur gemacht hat, damit die vielen Geprellten keine weiteren Mahnbescheide erlassen.


Was soll an Mahnbescheiden stören? Schnell einen Widerspruch rausgehauen und schon hat man für etliche Wochen bis Monate Ruhe. Nennt sich Justizkredit.


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



> Amtsgericht Dresden, Aktenzeichen: 532 IN 3055/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe gerade mit denen telefoniert.
Die nette Frau am Telefon sagte mir dass man zur Sicherheit einen 2-Zeiler an die Frau S.  schicken soll, gerne auch per Fax, damit die wissen dass man noch Forderungen hat. Einen Mahnbescheid zu schicken würde jetzt nichts mehr bringen.


----------



## Juan (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Danke für die Information!
Mein Brief an die RA ist unterwegs! :wall:


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Dümmer geht's nimmer! Man nimmt den Server wegen Wartungsarbeiten[tm] vom Netz und liefert sich nicht selbst ans Messer.





selcan schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt fragwürdig, warum die ausgerechnet in der Sache so ehrlich sind, bisher waren sie es ja auch nicht. Deswegen denke ich auch eher, das die uns wieder einmal nur blenden, und denke, das dein Bekannter Recht hat (mit den weiteren Mahnbescheiden).



Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ich dieses Vorgehen gut finde.
Die Homepage wegen Wartungsarbeiten abschalten wäre nur eine weitere Lüge.
So weiss jeder was Sache ist, die jetzt geprellten oder zukünftige Kunden die auf die Webseizte stossen.
Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. :smile:


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



> Mein Brief an die RA ist unterwegs!


*STOPP*, die arme Frau nicht mit Briefen bombardieren! 
Sie ist nur vorläufige Insoverwalterin, der ist schnurzegal ob Forderungen von Gläubigern bestehen. Ihre Aufgabe ist nur zu  sicheren was da ist und zu prüfen ob überhaupt genug Masse für ein Verfahren vorhanden ist.  Wenn ja erhält man Gelegenheit die Forderung mit dem entsprechenden Formular anzumelden (gibts irgendwo beim Justizministerium), Termine und dergleichen gibts bei www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de . Da alle zwei Wochen reinsehen.
Ansonsten mal suchen zu "Was tun bei Insolvenz".


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Teleton schrieb:


> *STOPP*, die arme Frau nicht mit Briefen bombardieren!
> Sie ist nur vorläufige Insoverwalterin, der ist schnurzegal ob Forderungen von Gläubigern bestehen.





Andy2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit denen telefoniert.
> Die nette Frau am Telefon sagte mir dass man zur Sicherheit einen 2-Zeiler an die Frau S.  schicken soll, gerne auch per Fax, damit die wissen dass man noch Forderungen hat.



...


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Eine Aussage wird durch Wiederholung nicht besser.
Wo soll die Logik sein?

Es soll Menschen geben, die Ratschläge erteilen, ohne den blassen Schimmer einer Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Andy2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit denen telefoniert.
> Die nette Frau am Telefon sagte mir dass man zur Sicherheit


welcher Sicherheit?


> einen 2-Zeiler an die Frau S.  schicken soll, gerne auch per Fax, damit die wissen dass man noch Forderungen hat


Warum soll sie dies wissen sollen und wollen egal ob per Brief oder Fax. Für die Forderungsanmeldung im Inso gibt es ein festgelegtes förmliches Verfahren nebst Anmeldeformular. Da nutzt ein (verfrühter) Zweizeiler nix .


> Einen Mahnbescheid zu schicken würde jetzt nichts mehr bringen.


Jau





> Die Einzelzwangsvollstreckung wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Juan (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Teleton schrieb:


> *STOPP*, die arme Frau nicht mit Briefen bombardieren!
> Sie ist nur vorläufige Insoverwalterin, der ist schnurzegal ob Forderungen von Gläubigern bestehen. Ihre Aufgabe ist nur zu  sicheren was da ist und zu prüfen ob überhaupt genug Masse für ein Verfahren vorhanden ist.  Wenn ja erhält man Gelegenheit die Forderung mit dem entsprechenden Formular anzumelden (gibts irgendwo beim Justizministerium), Termine und dergleichen gibts bei www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de . Da alle zwei Wochen reinsehen.
> Ansonsten mal suchen zu "Was tun bei Insolvenz".




Zu spät 8).
Aber ich habe ihr auch geschrieben dass sie mich bitte über den Sachstand informieren möge.

Lieber 55 Cent verballert als 23 Euro!


----------



## selcan (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo, 
auf der Elaso Seite ist der Vermerk über die Insolvenzprüfung mitlerweile wieder rausgenommen.
Heißt das, das die weiter machen dürfen? 
Gruß selcan


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe regelmäßig insolvente Kunden und die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ich leer ausgehe. Schließlich muß ja auch der Insolvenzverwalter bezahlt werden, das hat Vorrang vor Eueren Forderungen. Die zweite Erkenntnis ist die, daß Insolvenzverwalter gründlich arbeiten und sich auch von alleine melden, wenn sie Briefe von Euch finden. 

Der Hinweis auf die Insolvenzprüfung ist wieder verschwunden. Als Unternehmer sollte man schon ungefähr wissen, wieviel oder wie wenig Geld man in der Firma hat. So etwas wird normalerweise nicht vom Unternehmer selbst eingeleitet, sondern von Dritten, die auf ihr Geld warten. 

Der Webshop nimmt trotz Insolvenz weiter Bestellungen an. Das finde ich etwas verwunderlich, da genau dieses Geschäft offensichtlich nicht Kosten deckend betrieben werden kann. Tip an Elaso: *Ich* würde das Shopsystem schnellstmöglich deaktivieren, sonst kann man Euch Betrug unterstellen. Zusätzlich sollten die Serverdaten gesichert werden, bevor der Provider den Stecker zieht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Ich habe regelmäßig insolvente Kunden und die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ich leer ausgehe.


Ich glaube die durchschnittliche Insolvenzquote liegt bei 6% (Quelle finde ich grad nicht). Dabei muss noch berücksichtigt werden,dass die Fälle, in denen das Verfahren mangels Masse gar nicht eröffnet wurde, gar nicht enthalten sind. Ausserdem müsste man noch die Fälle in denen rechtzeitig die Notbremse per Insoantrag gezogen wurde und noch einiges zu verteilen da war rausgerechnet werden. Dann landet man vermutlich bei 3% . 


> Die zweite Erkenntnis ist die, daß Insolvenzverwalter gründlich arbeiten und sich auch von alleine melden, wenn sie Briefe von Euch finden.


Da würde ich mich eher auf die öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen verlassen, insbesondere wenn es viele Gläubiger gibt.


> Der Hinweis auf die Insolvenzprüfung ist wieder verschwunden.


Na ich hoffe mal in Absprache mit der vorläufigen Insoverwalterin.


> So etwas wird normalerweise nicht vom Unternehmer selbst eingeleitet, sondern von Dritten, die auf ihr Geld warten.


Ein Eigenantrag des Schuldners ist schon sinnvoll wenn ersich nicht strafbar machen möchte. Ansonsten werden Insoverfahren häufig von den Krankenkassen oder Sozialversicherungsträgern eingeleitet. Wenn ich das als normaler Gläubiger mache muss ich sonst einen Kostenvorschuss an das Gericht leisten.


Vor Ende dieses Jahrzehntes rechne ich nicht mit einem Abschluss der Sache.


----------



## Juan (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hin und her... ist ja alles ok,
aber was macht man nun?
Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs?
Anwalt?
Inkassobüro?
Doch einen Mahnbescheid schicken?

Was macht denn Sinn??????


----------



## Helly77 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das einzige was uns übrig bleibt ist sitzen und zu warten bis wir von der Insolvenzverwalterin eine Aufforderung zur Anmeldung unserer Forderungen bekommen.


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Da es hier ja einige gibt die alles besser wissen.

Ich habe in der Kanzlei angerufen, und die haben mir gesagt das ich das Schreiben schicken soll.
Und zwar aus dem Grund dass die einfach wissen wer noch etwas zu bekommen hat.
Kann ja auch sein dass der Firmeninhaber ein paar Unterlagen hat verschwinden lassen, oder?

Und wie Juan sagte, besser die paar Cent noch investiert.


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Helly77 schrieb:


> Das einzige was uns übrig bleibt ist sitzen und zu warten bis wir von der Insolvenzverwalterin eine Aufforderung zur Anmeldung unserer Forderungen bekommen.



Das werden die aber wie gesagt nur machen wenn Du als Gläubiger dort noch bekannt bist.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



> Ich habe in der Kanzlei angerufen, und die haben mir gesagt das ich das Schreiben schicken soll.


Na wenn sie es selber will, dann man tau. 

Darauf verlassen informiert zu werden würde ich mich trotzdem nicht, dafür sollte man regelmässig in die Bekanntmachungen sehen.


----------



## selcan (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Man ey, ich finde die Daten über die Insolvenverwalterin nicht. Unter Insolvenzbekanntmachungen finde ich auch nicht, kann mir bitte einer per privatnachricht die genaue Anschrift und Telefonnummer, natürlich mit Namen der Insolvenzverwalterin, schicken????


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

unter
https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/cgi-bin/bl_suche.pl
bei
"Firma bzw. Name des Schuldners" elaso eintragen, uneingeschränkte Suche anklicken, suchen. Dann den Treffer anzeigen lassen, da ist auch die Kanzleianschrift drin.


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Teleton schrieb:


> unter
> https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/cgi-bin/bl_suche.pl
> bei
> "Firma bzw. Name des Schuldners" elaso eintragen, uneingeschränkte Suche anklicken, suchen. Dann den Treffer anzeigen lassen, da ist auch die Kanzleianschrift drin.



Nach dem Klick auf Suche wird unten ein Link zur entsprechenden Seite angezeigt.

Adresse unter Dresden
http://www.whitecaseinso.de/html_insolvenz/c_insolvenz-impressum.html


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Die zweite Erkenntnis ist die, daß Insolvenzverwalter gründlich arbeiten und sich auch von alleine melden, wenn sie Briefe von Euch finden.
> 
> Nebelwolf



Nachdem ja alles per E-Mail, bzw. diesem tollen Supportformular läuft, können die ja gar keine Briefe von mir finden. Von daher fand ich den Brief schon wichtig. Ich möchte nichts versäumen.

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand von Euch eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei gestellt?

Hat irgendjemand mal wieder was von elaso gehört?


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo, 
nein, von der Firma elaso habe ich auch nichts gehört, und ich gehe stark davon aus, das keiner von uns jemals etwas von denen hören wird, in Bezug auf unser Anliegen.
Gruß selcan


----------



## kuddel (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo

Ich habe am 05.11.2007 Strafanzeige gegen Elaso wegen Internetbetrug gestellt.

Gruss


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Und haben die Dir Hoffnung gemacht, bzw. war elaso bei der Polizei schon bekannt?
Was muss ich mitnehmen, wenn ich Strafanzeige stellen will, außer meinem Perso?
Sorry, aber ich hab das noch nie gemacht...


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Werde ich morgen machen wenn ich bis dahin noch ncihts von denen gehört habe.
Ich werde heute aber noch mal bei der Insolvenzverwaltung anrufen und nachfragen wieso der Hinweis auf der Webseite weg ist und ob ich mein Geld wieder bekomme.


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hier noch mal der Hinweis auf die Beurteilungen bei ciao, die ja wohl  eine eindeutige Sprache sprechen
http://www.ciao.de/elaso_de__2662314

Seit spätetesten Juli geht das Affentheater


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Wieso kann man hier die Beiträge nicht bearbeiten? 

@ Juan....Perso und alle Unterlagen mit denen Du belegen kannst das Du bezahlt hast, sowie die Unterlagen in denen Du der Firma eine Frist gesetzt hast usw.


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Die Firma ist Pleite, da wird wohl kaum was zu holen sein. Alle Hoffnungen können wir begraben.


----------



## blowfish (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Andy2007 schrieb:


> Wieso kann man hier die Beiträge nicht bearbeiten?



geht erst nach einer gewissen Zugehörigkeit zum Forum und ich glaube ab 25 Postings


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Nur so aus Interesse, um wieviel wurdet ihr denn geprellt???


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Bei mir sind es "nur" 212 Euro, aber es geht mir auch ums Prinzip!!

Ich geh jetzt mal meine Unterlagen zusammensuchen und ausdrucken....

Hab grad auch nochmal an elaso geschrieben, daß ich keine Antworten mehr bekomme und somit jetzt Anzeige bei der Polizei mache. Wird die wohl bloß nicht groß beeindrucken :wall:


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

172,18 + 23,- für den Mahnbescheid.
Mir geht es auch ums Prinzip, kann ja nicht sein dass andere sich einfach an meinem Geld bereichern.


----------



## Helly77 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich bin um 330 € ärmer geworden. Die Betrugsanzeige habe ich am 6.11 erstattet. Das Schreiben an Inso-Verwalterin habe ich gestern rausgeschickt.


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo,
ich finde jeder von uns sollte auch nochmal eine Starfanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen. Damit die Verantwortliche für ihr Handeln bzw. Treiben herangezogen werden kann.
Andere über den Tisch ziehen und dann auch noch davon kommen?!!!!!!!
Ich hoffe, sie bekommt dann ihre gerechte Strafe.
Gruß selcan


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das Problem bei der Anzeige ist dass man sie nur auf Betrug stellen kann.
Dazu müßte de/die Verkäufer/in aber vorsätzlich Geld kassieren ohne die Absicht je etwas zu liefern.

In diesem Fall kann es aber sein dass der Schuldner der Staatsanwaltschaft glaubhaft machen kann er wollte Liefern oder das Geld zurück zahlen wenn er könnte.
Kann aber nicht und somit wäre es kein Betrug und die Staatasanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren ein.


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

So, ich hab jetzt mit meinem Bruder telefoniert, der bei der Polizei arbeitet, aber leider nicht beim Betrugsdezernat :scherzkeks:

Er meinte, wir sollen uns durchaus zusammentun und die Strafanzeige bei EINER Staatsanwaltschaft machen.
Müssen wir uns halt einigen, bei welcher.
Für die, die schon Strafanzeige gestellt haben: Lasst Euch das Aktenzeichen geben und schickt dann einen Brief an Eure zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft mit dem Hinweis, daß es noch viele andere Geschädigte gibt, die ihre Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft xy gestellt haben.

Für alle, die noch keine Anzeige gemacht habt:

Adresse des Gerichts raussuchen, für das wir uns geeinigt haben und dann detailiiert aufschreiben um was es geht. 

"Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs"
"Betrügerische Absicht"
Hinweis auf Foren, in denen elaso bekannt ist
und ganz wichtig:
"Auf einen Einstellungsbescheid verzichte ich NICHT."

Nur so haben wir eine Chance, daß die nicht so einfach davon kommen!

Nachdem wir ja wohl alle in D verstreut wohnen, währe die Staatsanwaltschaft von Dresden wohl am Besten, oder??


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich schicke meinen Antrag an folgende Adresse:
[noparse]http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/content/1154.htm[/noparse]

Bitte NICHT wieder editieren! 

Und falls doch:
Gebt bei Google Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden ein und dann kommt die Postadresse. Ist gleich der erste Link.


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich habe gerade mit der Insolventzverwaltung telefoniert.
Die sagten dass die Prüfung läuft, ein Ergebnis aber wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Dezember zu erwarten ist, da ist auch eine Frist gesetzt.
Man soll also wie gesagt zur Sicherheit ein Schreiben an diese Frau S.  schicken, damit die eben wissen das man Forderungen hat.
Kann wie gesagt sein dass in der Firma nicht mehr alle Unterlagen vorhanden sind.
Ich habe auch gesagt das ich es seltsam finde das der Insolvenz-Hinweis auf der Homepage verschwunden ist.
Sie sagte dass sie es an Frau S.  weiterleiten wird.
Kann ja nicht sein dass es die nächsten 14 Tage noch mehr Geschädigte geben wird.

Bezüglich Anzeige ist da nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden zuständig sondern die in Bautzen.

http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/content/1150.htm

Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob man das jetzt schon machen sollte, oder ob man noch wartet bis die Insolvenzprüfung abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## tomster_cc (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo,

ich wurde von elaso um 99,15 EUR geprellt. Ich hatte Frau K. bis heute Frist gesetzt den Kaufpreis zu erstatten, da ich sont Anzeige erstatte. 

Heute kam eine Stornierungsbestätigung per Mail, in der ich aufgefordert wurde meine Bankverbindung anzugeben. Das hatte ich natürlich bereits mehrfach getan. Also offensichtlich wieder nur eine Hinhaltetaktik. Dennoch habe ich sie ein weiteres Mal mitgeteilt und erklärt, dass ich wegen Fristablauf heute zur Polizei gehe, aber bereit wäre meine Anzeige zurückzuziehen, sollte bis zum 16.11.2007 mein Geld auf dem Konto sein.

Die paar Tage warte ich mal noch, dann werde mich auch an die Insolvenzverwalterin wenden und der St.-Anw. Dresden einen Brief schreiben.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



tomster_cc schrieb:


> Heute kam eine Stornierungsbestätigung per Mail, in der ich aufgefordert wurde meine Bankverbindung anzugeben. Das hatte ich natürlich bereits mehrfach getan. Also offensichtlich wieder nur eine Hinhaltetaktik.



Das sehe ich leider genauso, das habe ich denen aber auch schon geschrieben. :gruebel:
Ein weiterer Grund gleich zur Polizei zu gehen. :steinigung:


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich finde, Betrug ist Betrug und somit mache ich die Anzeige.

Es ist egal, welche Staatsanwaltschaft man nimmt, ich könnte die Anzeige theoretisch auch in Hamburg machen.
Wichtig ist, daß wir sie alle bei EINER machen.

Mir ist es egal, wir können auch gerne nach Bautzen schicken, wir sollten uns nur einigen. :sun:


----------



## blowfish (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, wir können auch gerne nach Bautzen schicken, wir sollten uns nur einigen. :sun:



Anzeige kann überall gemacht werden. Sie geht immer an die Stelle, wo der Täter tätig war. Da braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf zu machen und euch abstimmen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Andy2007 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Anzeige ist dass man sie nur auf Betrug stellen kann.
> Dazu müßte de/die Verkäufer/in aber vorsätzlich Geld kassieren ohne die Absicht je etwas zu liefern.
> 
> In diesem Fall kann es aber sein dass der Schuldner der Staatsanwaltschaft glaubhaft machen kann er wollte Liefern oder das Geld zurück zahlen wenn er könnte.
> Kann aber nicht und somit wäre es kein Betrug und die Staatasanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren ein.


So ist es. Betrug  ist einer  der am schwersten (gerichtsfest) nachzuweisenden  Straftatbestände.
Nur selten kommt  es zu Verurteilungen 

Die Hoffnung, dass die Zahl der Anzeigenden einen Einfluss hätte, ist eher  trügerisch.
Selbst Betrugsanzeigen, die von tausenden erfolgt sind, wurden sang und  klanglos eingestellt ( Gebr.S) 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bremen.de/themen/verbraucherrecht/kostenfallen-im-internet.html
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/30/staatsanwaltschaft-1500-schmidtlein-opfer-haben-gelogen/


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Wie soll das denn gehen?
Die haben doch keine Befugnis mehr über Ihre Konten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 November 2007)

*Betrugsanzeigen & Betrugsvorwürfe*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich halte die Betrugsanzeigen nicht für besonders sinnvoll, die Anzeigen erhöhen nicht die Chancen wieder an sein Geld zu kommen (Betrug ist Strafrecht, Geld zurück ist Zivilrecht). Es gibt in meinen Augen keinen Hinweis auf betrügerisches Verhalten, das Geschäft hat sich einfach nicht gerechnet, also eine ganz normale Pleite kurz vor dem rettenden Weihnachtsgeschäft, bei der wohl auch die Shopbetreiber Geld verloren haben. 

Ich habe bisher in einem Fall eine Betrugsanzeige gestellt, da hat eine Baufirma *nach* der Insolvenz Waren bestellt und natürlich nicht bezahlt. Damit ist der Vorsatz belegt.  

Nebelwolf


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Betrugsanzeigen & Betrugsvorwürfe*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> also eine ganz normale Pleite kurz vor dem rettenden Weihnachtsgeschäft, bei der wohl auch die Shopbetreiber Geld verloren haben.


Halte zwar auch die Betrugsanzeigen für wenig erfolgversprechend aber normal ist das Verhalten ja wohl nicht. Immerhin werden seit Juli fleissig Bestellungen angenommen, Vorkasse kassiert und  sich dann tot gestellt oder nur unter massivstem Druck reagiert. Das deutet  nicht gerade auf ein seriöses Geschäftsverhalten.


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Das hab ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden, dessen Link ich mit in den Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaf schicke:



> "Als besonders dreist und abgezockt finde ich das Verhalten von elaso, da ich vor meiner Bestellung erst eine Anfrage über die Verfügbarkeit des Artikels gestellt habe und diese Anfrage mit der sofortigen Lieferbarkeit eben jenes Artikels beantwortet wurde.
> Erst nach dieser wohl unwahren Antwort von elaso habe ich dann den Artikel bestellt. Geliefert wurde er leider nicht."



Und warum darf die Firma bitteschön noch Bestellungen annehmen, nachdem ein Insolvenzverfahren läuft? Ist das legal??

Und nu seid Ihr dran... keine Betrugsabsichten?...

Zitat:"Anzeige kann überall gemacht werden. Sie geht immer an die Stelle, wo der Täter tätig war. Da braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf zu machen und euch abstimmen."

Sei Dir da mal nicht zu sicher, jede Staatsanwaltschaft würde da für sich ermitteln und die Sache ggf. wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen. Wegen der paar Kröten eines einzelnen Bürgers machen die nicht viel.
Anders wohl, wenn sich 10, 20, 100 melden, bei denen das auch der Fall war. 

Warum meint Ihr immer, nichts unternehmen zu können? 
Nur wer wagt, der gewinnt!


----------



## Nickihai1502 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Hallo!
Ich habe heute eine benachtigung bekommen das meine Bestellung storniert würde . Solle ich doch ihn meine Bankverbindung mitteilen! Dies habe ich gerade getan.Was ein Brief von einer Anwältin doch ausmachen kann!Hoffe ich doch jetzt das ,das Geld auch wirklich kommt!!!


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Mach Dir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen, soweit, daß wir die Bankverbindung mitteilen sollten, waren hier anscheinend schon fast alle!
Mir haben sie sogar geschrieben, daß mein Geld unterwegs sei... vor zwei Wochen (oder sinds jetzt schon drei?)...

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Warum meint Ihr immer, nichts unternehmen zu können?
> Nur wer wagt, der gewinnt!


Niemand will dich davon abhalten, nur sei nicht zu sehr entäuscht, wenn am Ende nichts bei raus kommt.
Selbst wenn die StA Anklage  erheben sollte, heißt das absolut  nicht, dass die  Richter das so sehen.
Die  entscheiden, *nicht *die StA  und   die  sind noch viel schwerer zu überzeugen.


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Zitat:"Anzeige kann überall gemacht werden. Sie geht immer an die Stelle, wo der Täter tätig war. Da braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf zu machen und euch abstimmen."
> 
> Sei Dir da mal nicht zu sicher, jede Staatsanwaltschaft würde da für sich ermitteln und die Sache ggf. wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellen. Wegen der paar Kröten eines einzelnen Bürgers machen die nicht viel.
> Anders wohl, wenn sich 10, 20, 100 melden, bei denen das auch der Fall war.




Nein, Juan hat Recht, die Polizei schickt die Anzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft in der der Beschuldigte wohnt.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen dass die auch bei kleineren Beträgen tätig werden, so in meinem Fall mit einer Grafikkarte für 69,- Euro.


----------



## Andy2007 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Andy2007 schrieb:


> Nein, Juan hat Recht,



Ich meinte natürlich blowfish


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Googelt man nach elaso, findet man außer der Eigenwerbung nur negative Berichte 
wie den hier z.B. (ganz frisch. 1.11.2007 )
http://www.dooyoo.de/online-shops/elaso-de/1124228/

bei dealjaeger war  jedes angebliche Schnäppchen  nicht lieferbar 
[noparse]http://www.dealjaeger.de/store/elaso-de[/noparse]

mit normaler Pleite hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Juan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ne, enttäuscht, wenn nichts dabei rauskommt bin ich nicht, ich rechne sogar damit. Aber ich würde mich irgendwann ärgern, wenn ich es nicht wenigstens probiert hätte.

Interessant wären die Links, bei denen es Berichte gibt, die länger zurückliegen. Wo man quasi beweisen kann, daß die das schon länger so machen.

Ich schicke meine Anzeige jetzt nach Bautzen und gut ist. Wäre trotz allem schön, wenn viele, viele mitmachen würden, egal wo.


----------



## selcan (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso einige noch hoffen, irgenwas zurück zu bekommen.
Das was da ist an Waren wurde von der Saatsanwaltschaft beschlagnahmt und die Insolvenzverwalterin ist ermächtigt über sämtliche Konten. Ohne Ihre Zustimmung läuft eh nichts, und die wird nichts Auszahlen lassen, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist.
Angeblich soll es ja auch ein Fehler im System geben, womit die Firma die Mails mit den falschen Informationen begründet.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Interessant wären die Links, bei denen es Berichte gibt, die länger zurückliegen.
> Wo man quasi beweisen kann, daß die das schon länger so machen.


da haben sie für gesorgt, dass die aus dem Netz verschwinden 
http://www.portablegaming.de/shop-importforum/39959-elaso-de.html


----------



## blowfish (9 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*



Juan schrieb:


> Sei Dir da mal nicht zu sicher, jede Staatsanwaltschaft würde da für sich ermitteln



und das geht eben nicht. Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass das Verfahren dort zu führen ist, wo die Tat stattgefunden hat.
Einzige Ausnahme ist im Jugendstrafrecht geregelt. Hier kann die Bearbeitung eines Vorganges am Wohnort des jugendlichen Straftäters stattfinden.


----------



## Andy2007 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

Gleiches Schreiben wie da habe ich heute auch bekommen.

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/erfahrun...hrung-mit-elaso-de-gemacht-6.html#post1525983


----------



## GMojito (12 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

_[Wiederholung bekannter Tatsachen entfernt. Oben steht alles Wichtige. Thema geschlossen. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso?*

http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_7155.html


> Bautzen - Prozess für Internetbetrüger
> 16.03.*2010*
> 
> Am Schöffengericht mussten sich heute der 37-jährige Enrico F. und seine 58-jährige Mutter Johanna Inge K. verantworten. Beiden wird vorgeworfen, als Betreiber des Internet-Versandhandels *„Elaso.de“* massenhaft Kunden betrogen zu haben. So gingen 131 Betrugsanzeigen ein bei der Staatsanwaltschaft ein. Kunden haben bestellte und bezahlte Elektronikartikel nicht geliefert bekamen. Der Schaden liegt laut Anklage bei 34000 Euro.


Die Mühlen der Gerechtigkeit mahlen langsam....

Ob es ein Urteil gibt, konnte ich noch nicht erfahren...


----------



## Andy2007 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso? ( elaso.de )*

Laut Insolvenzverwaltung sollte ich schon lange wenigstens einen Teilbetrag zurückerhalten haben. Dieser Prozess wird uns kein Geld bringen, das bringt denen nur eine Strafe. Ich mache mir inzwischen keine Hoffnungen mehr mein Geld zu bekommen, das haben sich andere schon eingesackt.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt elaso? ( elaso.de )*

Die Forderungen von Kunden stehen ziemlich weit hinten auf der Rangliste, wenn es um Rückzahlungen geht. Löhne, Steuern und das Gehalt des Insolvenzverwalters sind vorrangig. Eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung dürfte es den Tätern schwerer machen sich mit einer Privatinsolvenz aus der Affäre zu ziehen. Schulden aus Straftaten erlöschen nicht (nach meinem Laienwissen).

Nebelwolf


----------

